
Show HN: Eul – a lightweight desktop client for Skype, Slack, Facebook, and more - eul-im
http://eulblog.xyz
======
lurker-
I have extremely high hopes for your app, and I'd very much love to see it on
the frontpage again, but you make it very difficult to tell what changes has
been made since the last time it reached the frontpage (and just a day ago
someone reported that it was still getting flagged by anti-virus software on
Windows - I think you might want to either fix this, or open source it, before
you attempt to promote it again.. otherwise it will just continue to scare
people away from using it)

I also believe that if you want to get votes from those who browse the new
section (and I think you should assume most of them already know about your
app), then you better wait until you make major announcement (e.g. code being
open sourced), or at the very least make it clear what's changed.. In this
case it seems like you've added Facebook support, which I'd consider worthy of
a new announcement. However, while you should expect people browsing 'new' to
be familiar with 'eul', you shouldn't expect them to have memorized which
clients were already supported the last time it reached the frontpage
(especially since you at that time mentioned clients that hadn't received
support yet)..

Perhaps in your future Show HN threads, you can add a comment linking back to
the original thread, and explaining what changes makes it worthy of being
resubmitted, after being on the frontpage less than two months ago.. I really
worry that attempting to promote your site with 3 (perhaps even more)
accounts, two different websites, and constant deletion/resubmission, will end
up severely hurting your chances of success with the HN crowd. That being
said, I do believe that you have 90+% chance of reaching the frontpage if you
make a Show HN submission with the Github repo after it's been open sourced,
and I'm sincerely rooting for your success :)

------
minimaxir
Stop deleting/resubmitting/astroturfing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=eul.im](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=eul.im)

